
Broadcom reaches deal to acquire CA Technologies for $18.9B in cash - johns
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/ca-technologies-soars-after-reportedly-nearing-deal-with-broadcom.html
======
writepub
That's a baffling acquisition. I've worked in semiconductors for 12 years and
yet to see a service/consulting company merge under a semiconductors.

If they acquired someone like HP Enterprise, I'd get the whole vertical
integration benefits, I just can't wrap my head around this. It's like Apple
acquiring Pepsi

~~~
js8
It's gonna be interesting. I work in CA on mainframes.. CA is not at all
service/consulting, but more like enterprise management software vendor.

I think we have a lot of mainframe utilities which would benefit from tighter
integration with hardware. So I wonder if this is going to be a possible
direction.

------
ojosilva
Looks like Broadcom getting back at Trump and the US for the failed Qualcomm
deal. CA software runs on critical government, military and banking
mainframes. CA is also a good base for acquiring and consolidating sw
companies in case Broadcom follows that route.

